# Was könnte ich an meinem Cube Aim SL als erstes Verbessern (Anfänger)



## hurb2135 (6. Januar 2014)

Rahmen: 
Bauart: Hardtail

Materialtyp: Aluminium

Material: Aluminium

weitere Merkmale: Lite, AMF, RFR Geometry

Gabel: 
Bauart: Federgabel

Federgabel: 
Federweg: 100 mm - 100 mm

Gabel: 
Marke: Suntour

Typ: XCT MLO 26"

Schaltung: 
Schaltungstyp: Kettenschaltung

Anzahl Gänge: 24

Marke: Shimano

Typ: Alivio

Umwerfer: 
Ausführung: 3-fach

Marke: Shimano

Typ: Altus

Schalthebel: 
Marke: Shimano

Typ: Altus

Kettenradgarnitur: 
Marke: Shimano

Typ: Acera FC-M361

Übersetzung Blatt 1: 42 Zähne

Übersetzung Blatt 2: 32 Zähne

Übersetzung Blatt 3: 22 Zähne

Innenlager: 
Marke: Shimano

Typ: BB-UN26

Bremsen vorne: 
Marke: Shimano

Typ: BR-M395

Bauart: hydraulische Scheibenbremse

Bremsscheibendurchmesser: 160 mm

Bremsen hinten: 
Marke: Shimano

Typ: BR-M395

Bauart: hydraulische Scheibenbremse

Bremsscheibendurchmesser: 
160 mm

Lenker: 
Marke: Cube

Typ: Rise Trail Bar / 700 mm

Bauart: Rise Bar

Vorbau: 
Marke: Cube

Typ: Performance Pro / 31.8 mm

Bauart: A-Head

Griffe: 
Cube Performance Grip

Steuersatz: 
FSA No.10 semi-integrated, 1 1/8 Zoll

Sattel: 
Scape Active 8

Sattelstütze: 
Bauart: Patentstütze

Durchmesser: 31.6 mm

Typ: Cube Performance Post

Nabe vorne: 
Marke: Shimano

Typ: HB-RM35

Nabe hinten: 
Marke: Shimano

Typ: FH-RM35

Radgröße: 
26 Zoll

Felgen: 
Marke: Cube

Typ: ZX24 Disc

Material: Aluminium

Größe: 26 Zoll

Reifen vorne: 
Marke: Schwalbe

Typ: Smart Sam

Größe: 26 Zoll

Reifenbreite: 2.25 Zoll

Reifen hinten: 
Marke: Schwalbe

Typ: Smart Sam

Größe: 26 Zoll

Reifenbreite: 2.25 Zoll

Sonstiges: 
Sattelklemme: RFR Varioclose 34.9 mm

Gewicht: 
13.9 kg (ca.)

Einsatzzweck: 
Performance

Modelljahr:
2014


----------



## hurb2135 (6. Januar 2014)

Was könnte ich für den Anfang an dem Bike verbessern ? Die gabel scheint mir nicht so der Bringer zu sein , ist für mein Geschmack einfach zu hard und hat keine einstellungsmöglichkeiten. -.-

Würde mich auf eure Anregungen und Tipps freuen.

LG
Fabian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manurie (7. Januar 2014)

Mach eine Rockshox Recon oder Reba rein, beide sind je nach Ansichtssache günstig und gut.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (7. Januar 2014)

Ich würde auch bei der Gabel oder einfach befinden reifen anfangen aber hast du mal darüber nachgedacht das ein AIM ca. 500€ kostet und eine reba schon 200-400 

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## hurb2135 (7. Januar 2014)

OKay  vielen Dank schonmal für die Tipps , also ich finde die Reifen ganz okay , naja da ich Anfänger bin kenn ich ja kein anderen MTB reifen  , welcher Reifen würdet ihr mir den empfehlen ??


----------



## hurb2135 (7. Januar 2014)

CubeFan1998 schrieb:


> Ich würde auch bei der Gabel oder einfach befinden reifen anfangen aber hast du mal darüber nachgedacht das ein AIM ca. 500€ kostet und eine reba schon 200-400
> 
> Mit dem Handy geschrieben



Ich möchte ja nach und nach dass Rad aufrüsten , ich denke aber für den Anfang ist es kein schlechtes Rad


----------



## CubeFan1998 (7. Januar 2014)

hurb2135 schrieb:


> OKay  vielen Dank schonmal für die Tipps , also ich finde die Reifen ganz okay , naja da ich Anfänger bin kenn ich ja kein anderen MTB reifen  , welcher Reifen würdet ihr mir den empfehlen ??




Wenn du in wirklich schlammigen Gelände fährst wo der Boden nicht nur oben matschig ist sondern richtig dann wirst du merken das der Smart Sam besch....eiden ist. Eine Empfehlung kann man nicht pauschal sagen was den Reifen angeht du müsstest erzählen was du mit dem Rad anstellen willst, willst du auf Asphalt fahren, Wald, Trails usw. Das würde natürlich auch die anderen Sachen betreffen.


----------



## hurb2135 (7. Januar 2014)

CubeFan1998 schrieb:


> Wenn du in wirklich schlammigen Gelände fährst wo der Boden nicht nur oben matschig ist sondern richtig dann wirst du merken das der Smart Sam besch....eiden ist. Eine Empfehlung kann man nicht pauschal sagen was den Reifen angeht du müsstest erzählen was du mit dem Rad anstellen willst, willst du auf Asphalt fahren, Wald, Trails usw. Das würde natürlich auch die anderen Sachen betreffen.



Ok , naja also vorerst mal Asphalt und Wald und vielleicht kleinere Trails am Anfang. Mal schaun was so mein Ding ist , dann eventuell mehr spezialisieren.

Was den Smart Sam betrifft , kommt mir so vor als ob ich auf nem Traktor sitze  vll liegt dass aber einfach nur an der Umstellung von Rennrad auf MTB auch benötige ich mehr Kraft um dass Rad zu bewegen.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (7. Januar 2014)

Für Asphalt und Waldwege reichen die smart sams. Man muss sich halt klar machen was man will entweder machst du all round also 50% Straße und 50% trails Wald ect. Dann brauchst du einen reifen wie dem smart sam wenn du mehr Asphalt Fährst dann einen weniger profilierten reifen und das gegenteil für trails aber du kannst zwar mit einem MTB reifen auf der Straße fahren aber du hast viel mehr Rollwiderstand oder mit einem slick kannst du zwar auch ins Gelände dann hast du allerdings keine Traktion

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## CubeFan1998 (7. Januar 2014)

Gelöscht


----------



## LaCarolina (8. Januar 2014)

Dein Rad ist doch nagelneu, ich würds erstmal 1 Jahr lang fahren, Erfahrung sammeln und das Geld ins Sparschwein stecken.
Dann würde ich es verkaufen und mir das kaufen, was ich wirklich lange fahren werde. Ist sicherlich günstiger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1PocketRocket (10. Januar 2014)

LaCarolina schrieb:


> Dein Rad ist doch nagelneu, ich würds erstmal 1 Jahr lang fahren, Erfahrung sammeln und das Geld ins Sparschwein stecken.
> Dann würde ich es verkaufen und mir das kaufen, was ich wirklich lange fahren werde. Ist sicherlich günstiger.



Wäre jetzt auch mein Tipp für dich, hat auch den Vorteil das du erstmal schaust was unter den ganzen mtb Stilen für dich in Frage kommt.
Dann entscheiden welche Geometrie am besten zu der bevorzugten Fahrweise passt, dem entsprechende Komponenten auswählen, dann bei den Händlern das passende Rad aussuchen.

Wenn du das alles gemacht hast  ...... bist du noch lange nicht fertig 

Kann da aus Erfahrung sprechen ..... 
denn es gibt immer eine bessere Bremse als deine,eine bessere Schaltung, Sattelstütze, Kurbel, Schaltwerk,Reifen usw.	..... 
gib auf du wirst nie fertig mit dem Umbau


----------



## LittleBoomer (15. Januar 2014)

Ebenso. Nix ändern. Erst fahren. Falls was kaputt geht durch geeignetere Teile ersetzen.
Warum kauft man sich denn nicht gleich ein (vermeintlich) besseres Rad, wenn man die Teile eh gleich ersetzen will ?


----------



## AimSl (7. März 2014)

Habe auch. Das aim. Sl. 26ist ein gutes Fahrrad nur das innenlager ist Müll Tausch es aus gegen ein derore. Oder. Xt


----------



## AimSl (14. März 2014)

Wenn du was austauschen willst dann die kette und Kassette kostet zusammen 70euro aber hast dann keine Probleme beim fahren


----------



## HinxundKunx (14. März 2014)

fragwürdige tipps in diesem 2 monate alten thread. anstatt 70€ (!) für kette und kassette raus zu schmeissen, könnte man das bike auch einfach fahren.


----------



## sun909 (14. März 2014)

Gib 40€ für einen Fahrtechnikkurs aus.

Hilft einem Anfänger mehr als besseres Material...

Und kostenfrei für einen RR-Fahrer: Luftdruck in den Reifen runter! Bei 85 kg ca 2bar vorne und hinten!

Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AimSl (15. März 2014)

Fahre mit dem cube jeden Tag meine 50. Kilometer. Und habe 3 Kumpel. Die zweiradmeschaniker sind und haben was kette und kassette angeht das selbe gesagt unabhängig. Voneinander und ich selber fahre. Seid 5 Jahren Fahrräder. Probe


----------



## CubeFan1998 (15. März 2014)

AimSl schrieb:


> Fahre mit dem cube jeden Tag meine 50. Kilometer. Und habe 3 Kumpel. Die zweiradmeschaniker sind und haben was kette und kassette angeht das selbe gesagt unabhängig. Voneinander und ich selber fahre. Seid 5 Jahren Fahrräder. Probe



Fahr erst einmal Kassette und Kette runter 

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## HinxundKunx (15. März 2014)

AimSl schrieb:


> ich selber fahre. Seid 5 Jahren Fahrräder. Probe


----------



## tombrider (15. März 2014)

Die Original-Kette wird schon sehr bald verschlissen sein, öfter mal nachmessen und schon dann wechseln, wenn die 0,075er Grenze auf der Lehre erreicht ist, dann kannst Du die Kassette weiter benutzen. Hinten ist ein guter Reifen weniger wichtig als vorne. Wenn es hinten rutscht, macht es noch Spaß, wenn es vorne rutscht, liegt man schnell auf der Nase. Falls Du also irgendwann feststellen solltest, daß Dir der Grip auf Wurzeln etc. oder in Kurven nicht ausreicht, würde ich erstmal nur den Vorderreifen tauschen. Den angebrauchten Sam kannst Du dann später hinten weiterfahren. Wenn Du die Kassette irgendwann tauschen mußt, ist es für Anfänger oft sinnvoll, den ersten Gang noch leichter zu machen, also auf 34 oder 36 Zähne aufzurüsten. In der norddeutschen Tiefebene natürlich nicht unbedingt sinnvoll.


----------



## AimSl (15. März 2014)

Sagt. Mal welche Mäntel ihr entfehlt für. Berge und rauhes Gelände. Und von welcher Firma eine hälfte sagt Schwalbe.  Die anderen sagen Continental


----------



## tombrider (15. März 2014)

Mit den besseren Schwalbe- und Conti-Reifen machst Du wenig falsch. Gute Geländeeigenschaften bei niedrigem Rollwiderstand auf Asphalt. Grob gesagt: Maxxis ist auf Asphalt schlechter, im Gelände besser. Die Frage ist weniger, welche Reifen im allgemeinen "gut" sind, sondern welche Reifen bei genau Deinen Einsatzbedingungen (Art der Trails, wie viel klebriger Matsch, wie viel Asphalt usw.) bei genau Deinen Fahrkünsten für Dich gut sind. Ich fahre die meiste Zeit auf fetten Maxxis-Hookworm-Slicks, auch im Gelände. Für Anfänger eher weniger empfehlenswert. Unter gemischten Bedingungen fahre ich den IRC Trailbear, das ist ein preisgüstiger Allroundreifen. In anspruchsvollem Gelände fahre ich vorne Maxxis Highroller, hinten Maxxis Minion R. Im bodenlosen Matsch oder tiefem Schnee fahre ich vorne Maxxis Wetscream, hinten Maxxis Swampthing. Für Eis habe ich noch zwei Sätze Spikes-Reifen und auf meinem Stadtrad fahre ich den Marathon Plus Tour. Der Hinweis oben, daß ein Fahrtechnik-Kurs mehr bringt als Teile, ist korrekt.


----------



## AimSl (15. März 2014)

Brauche Mäntel für lange Berg Touren mit Waldboden wiese. Schotter. Abhänge. Viel Steigung und Neigung enge kurven. Und zum teil sandiger Boden


----------



## AimSl (15. März 2014)

Brauch da das maß 26. 2,25 und da ich nicht dauernd Mäntel wechseln will brauche ich ordentliche für die Touren fahren viel.bei. burgruinen lang


----------



## Alpine Maschine (15. März 2014)

LaCarolina schrieb:


> ich würds erstmal 1 Jahr lang fahren ...und das Geld ins Sparschwein stecken.....





LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Ebenso. Nix ändern. Erst fahren. Falls was kaputt geht durch geeignetere Teile ersetzen.
> ...





sun909 schrieb:


> Gib 40€ für einen Fahrtechnikkurs aus.
> 
> Hilft einem Anfänger mehr als besseres Material...
> 
> ...



Das sind die Top-Tipps.

Wenn du wirklich tunen willst, dann zuerst an den Reifen. Die SmartSam sind für viel Aspahlt/wenig Trail-Anteil entwickelt worden.

Es lohnt sich, die teureren Reifen zu nehmen, die faltbaren mit der besseren Mischung (falls es okay für dich ist, dass die nicht so lange halten wie die billigen. Dafür haben sie sehr viel mehr Grip)

Im Prinzip kannst du alles von Conti, Schwalbe oder Maxxis nehmen. Je breiter der Reifen, desto mehr Grip in der Regel. Allerdings sollte er zu deiner Felge passen. Vermutlich bezeichnet die "24" in der Felgen bez. die Außenbreite, daraus könnte man auf ca 19mm Innenbreite (oder auch Maulbreite) schließen. Breiter als ca 2,25 solltest Du nicht gehen, weil sonst der Reifen über die Felge rollt.

Bei den Reifen solltest du zu welchen aus den Bereichen XC/Marathon (weniger Rollwiderstand/weniger Grip) oder All Mountain greifen (mehr Rollwiderstand/mehr Grip).

Die besseren Reifenmodelle kosten Listenpreis zwischen 40 und 50 Euro/Stück, im Superduper-Ausverkauf aber schon mal ab 20, regelmäßig für 30-35 Euro zu haben (Versandhandel).
z.B. hier:
http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop...tion-pacestar-tl-ready-26-x-2-25-.html,a28243
oder
http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop...t-2-x-mtb-reifen-x-king-26-x-2-2-.html,a27333
Falls du dein nächstes Bike selber aufbauen möchtest, könntest du über eine bessere Gabel nachdenken, die du dann weiter verwenden kannst. Hier auf die Einabumaße und den Federweg achten.


----------



## tombrider (15. März 2014)

Wie gesagt: Laß ruhig erstmal den hinteren Reifen drauf und wechsle nur den Vorderreifen. Für Deinen Einsatzzweck würde ich Dir den Maxxis Minion F empfehlen, der auf sandigen und steinigen Böden, auf Erde und Schotter der Reifen mit dem stärksten Seitenhalt überhaupt sein dürfte. Lehm und Ton mag er nicht, aber das scheint bei Dir ja keine Rolle zu spielen. Ich würde ihn Dir in der härteren Maxxpro-Gummimischung empfehlen (Shore-Härte 60a). Die weichere Supertacky-Gummimischung (42a) verschleißt erheblich schneller, ist auf nassen Steinen und Wurzeln besser, auf Asphalt schlechter. Wobei das am Vorderreifen eine erheblich geringere Rolle spielt als am Hinterreifen. Bitte nicht über die nominellen 2,35 Zoll wundern, das Ding ist so breit wie ein 2,25er Smart Sam, nämlich um die 55 mm. Meine Luftdruckempfehlung bei diesem Reifen vorne: 1,7 Bar bei 75 kg Fahrergewicht.
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...treifen-52-559-26x2-35-Single-Ply-TPI-60.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tombrider (15. März 2014)

Solltest Du nach einem dazu passenden Hinterreifen suchen, würde ich Dir dazu NICHT den Minion R empfehlen, der ist schon ziemlich grob, und wie gesagt sollte man es hinten lieber etwas rutschen lassen und dafür einen Reifen mit geringerem Rollwiderstand wählen. Den Minion F kann man auch gut hinten fahren! Aber für den Anfang würde ich vermuten, daß Du mit dem Continental Mountain King 2 Protection in 2,4 Zoll (ist mit 56mm nur 1 mm breiter als der Minion F) eine gute Ergänzung hättest. Der in der gleichen Klasse spielt wie der oben empfohlene Nobby Nic. Eine Klasse darunter (Conti X-King, Schwalbe Rocket Ron) halte ich für Dich als Anfänger in jetzt schon recht anspruchsvollem Gelände für grenzwertig, wären aber hinten auch möglich. Sind jedenfalls besser als der Smart Sam. Die Frage ist dabei vor allem, wie viel schwieriger die Trails in Eurer Gegend bei steigendem Fahrkönnen noch werden können.


----------



## tombrider (15. März 2014)

Das erste, in was Du nach dem neuen Vorderreifen und nach dem Fahrtechnik-Kurs investieren könntest, sind ein Paar griffigere Pedale. Ich persönlich fahre u.a. die Shimano 324, die auf einer Seite Klick und auf der anderen Seite einen Käfig haben, was einem gerade als Anfänger in langsamen, kniffligen Passagen helfen kann. Andere schwören auf breitere Plattform-Pedale.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (15. März 2014)

Brrr, das sind die gruseligsten Pedale überhaupt.

Entweder gescheite Plattform ODER Klickies. Plattform gehen die Saint ganz günstig her.


----------



## tombrider (15. März 2014)

Nö, sind sie nicht. Wenn man die Käfig-Seite etwas anfeilt, sind sie o.k. und halten sehr lange.


----------



## AimSl (22. März 2014)

Welche kette. Findet ihr besser die hg 52 oder die sram PC 850


----------



## Alpine Maschine (22. März 2014)

Prinzipiell egal. Auf Nummer sicher gehst du, wenn du eine SRAM-Kette mit SRAM-Ritzeln verwendest oder eine Shimano-Kette mit Shimano-Ritzeln.


----------



## tombrider (22. März 2014)

Nach meinen Er-fahrungen hält die 850er länger. Den Zusammenhang mit den Ritzeln habe ich nie gemerkt und kann ihn mir auch nur schwer vorstellen. Die Breite der Kette und die Abstände der Bolzen sind identisch, da kann die restliche Ausformung nicht viel Unterschied machen.


----------



## AimSl (23. März 2014)

Was haltet ihr von der shimano HG cs-HG51-8an Kassette


----------



## tombrider (23. März 2014)

Du machst mit Shimano nichts falsch, aber mit Sram auch nicht. Achte vor allem auf die Abstufungen bzw. den Übersetzungsbereich, der für Dich wichtig ist. Ich persönlich lege Wert auf 11-34 Zähne, weil ich sowohl sehr schnell fahre als auch sehr steile Berge rauf fahre. Andere wollen lieber enger beieinander liegende Gänge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpine Maschine (24. März 2014)

Das ist ein Ding der Ritzel/des Ritzelpakets/der Kassette.

Wichtig ist, dass Kette und Ritzel zusammen passen, sprich 8-fach-Kett zu 8er-Ritzelpaket, 9-fach-Kette zu 9er-Ritzelpaket usw.


----------



## AimSl (24. März 2014)

Ok also ich muss sagen seid ich die shimano HG cs-hg51-8an Kassette drauf habe und dazu die sram PC 850 kette ist die Schaltung besser leiser und flüssiger und ohne kraft Verlust weil die Kassette und kette die vom Werk dran war hat öfters beim schalten kette blockiert


----------



## AimSl (3. April 2014)

Hay habe an meiner Gabel ein Knopf wo draufsteht preload und wollte mal fragen wie man besser fährt mit ganz auf plus oder lieber minus und bei Straßen und Asphalt weg aufwährts ist da lockout aktiv oder aus besser


----------



## SofusCorn (3. April 2014)

AimSl schrieb:


> Hay habe an meiner Gabel ein Knopf wo draufsteht preload und wollte mal fragen wie man besser fährt mit ganz auf plus oder lieber minus und bei Straßen und Asphalt weg aufwährts ist da lockout aktiv oder aus besser



Bei meinem Aim 2013 ist eine XCM Gabel drin (klein bisschen besser als deine). Da hat der Knopf keine spürbare Änderung hervorgerufen. Dafür geht er ganz schön schwergängig und es gibt keinen richtigen Anschlag. Ich würde ihn besser in Ruhe lassen, sonst geht er vermutlich noch kaputt. Das ist eine 30-70 EUR Gabel, da dürfen wir nicht viel erwarten .

Kannst ja mal ausprobieren mit und ohne Lockout. Ich persönlich hab Lockout immer aus. Für die Gabel selber ist es in der Regel auch schonender, wenn der Lockout aus ist.

Tipp:
Druck dir die Daten zu deinem Aim von der Cube Homepage jetzt aus, dann hat man sie immer griffbereit. Im nächsten Jahr werden sie da nicht mehr verfügbar sein, weil das neue Modell da stehen wird. Die Daten sind ausführlicher als die vom Händler (Modellnummer für fast alle Teile, Geometriedaten).
http://www.cube.eu/bikes/mtb-hardtail/aim/aim-sl-26/


----------



## kornatter (14. Mai 2014)

nun ich fahre auch das aim, ist für 500euro ein geiles teil habe auch die smart sam drauf und keine probleme, auch tiefe matsche ist kein problem nur bei nassen wurzeln sollte man aufpassen also ich fahre bis was kaput geht, und ersetze es dan gegen was besseren


----------



## AimSl (10. Oktober 2014)

So mein Cube AIM SL 26 nach über 3000 km


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AimSl (18. Oktober 2014)

Habe jetzt mein Aim Sl 26 aufgerüstet auf Hollowtech 2.  richtig sahne


----------



## Pitbullking (1. September 2015)

hurb2135 schrieb:


> Rahmen:
> Bauart: Hardtail
> 
> Materialtyp: Aluminium
> ...


----------



## Pitbullking (1. September 2015)

Ich würde mit der Federgabel anfangen.
Habe das bei mir auch gemacht .
Habe mir das Cube SL 29 Disc Green/Blue da war auch die Suntour's XCM drin flog sofort raus . Habe jetzt die Rock Shox Recon Gold 29 TK drin die ist super, danach habe ich die Scheibenbremsen mit der 160 mm Scheibe ausgetauscht gegen die Magura MT5 mit 203 mm Scheiben, dann war das Herzstück dran die Schaltung die ist komplett auf Shimano XT umgerüstet und jetzt nur noch den feinschliff dann ist es so wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe


----------



## Willi777 (2. September 2015)

Ich hatte mir vor einem Jahr ein Carver PHT930 für 500 Euro zugelegt. Von einer Dame, die es 2 Monate davor neu für 799 gelkauft hatte. Es sollte genau so bleiben und als Alltagsbike dienen.

Nun, es ist nur noch der Rahmen original. Die Komponenten habe ich alle über den Markt (größtenteils Fabrikneu) hier und bei Ebay (Reba, neu, Baujahr 2014 für 208 Euro!) wesentlich unter Neupreis erworben und die (guten) Originalteile (Deore, Recon,...) auch sehr gut verkauft bekommen.

*Unterm Strich*, ganz realistisch gerechnet steht das Bike jetzt für  ca.1100- Euro da (ohne den SQlab Sattel).

SO im Laden hätte ich es nichtmal beim Versender unter 1500-1600 bekommen und 2016 schon gar nicht mehr....

Was ich damit sagen will: Clever eingekauft und alles selber montiert kannst Du mit der Zeit durchaus ein Top-HT erschaffen, dass günstiger kommt, wie Neukauf.

Ich empfehle es Dir, insbesondere deswegen, weil Du Dich zwangsläufig genauer mit der Materie und deren Funktionen beschäftigst und ne Menge Know-how sammeln kannst

Falls Du dafür keine Affinität hast, bleibt die Empfehlung von Vorredenern: So lassen, verkaufen und besseres neu kaufen


----------



## AimSl (26. Januar 2016)

Also ich habe mein Cube so aufgebaut:

Cube: AIM SL 26  BLACK and RED  2014 

Gattung: Mountainbike

Einsatzzweck: Hardtail Tour

Marke: Cube

Modell: AIM SL 26 

Kaufjahr: Februar 2014

Rahmenmaterial: Aluminium

Schaltung: Shimano Acera/Alivio/Deore

Lenker: Rise Trail Bar / 700 mm

Bremsen: Shimano BR-M395 hydraulische Scheibenbremse 160mm

Kettenschaltung: Shimano CN-HG71C 116 Glieder

Felgen: CUBE ZX24 Disc Aluminium 26 Zoll

Ventilkappen: Alu Auto Ventilkappen schwarz

Federgabel: RST BLAZE TNL 26 100mm

Antrieb: Shimano Deore FC-M591 

Pedale: Shimano Saint PD-MX80

Bereifung: Maxxis Crossmark  2,25 (54-559)


----------



## AimSl (3. Juni 2016)

Mein Cube


----------



## sun909 (3. Juni 2016)

Was hast du denn umgebaut? Das geht daraus nicht hervor?

grüße und viel Spaß damit!


----------



## AimSl (3. Juni 2016)

Cube: AIM SL 26  BLACK and RED  2014 

Gattung: Mountainbike

Einsatzzweck: Hardtail Tour

Marke: Cube

Modell: AIM SL 26 

Kaufjahr: Februar 2014

Rahmenmaterial: Aluminium Lite 6061er Rahmen 

Oberfläche: Die Oberfläche ist mehrschichtig nasslack-versiegelt 

Schaltung: Shimano Alivio 

Lenker: Rise Trail Bar / 700 mm

Bremsen: Shimano BR-M395 hydraulische Scheibenbremse 160mm

Kettenschaltung: Shimano HG cs-HG51-8 fach Kassette.

Felgen: CUBE ZX24 Disc Aluminium 26 Zoll

Narben: v:Shimano HB-RM35 , h:Shimano FH-RM35 

Speichen: DT Swiss Speichen 

Ventilkappen: Alu Auto Ventilkappen schwarz

Federgabel: RST BLAZE TNL 26 100mm

Antrieb: SHIMANO Deore FC-M591-S Hollowtech II Kurbel.  Schwarz lackiert 

Pedale: Shimano Saint PD-MX80

Bereifung: Maxxis Crossmark  2,25 (54-559)

Sattelklemme: RFR Varioclose 34.9 mm

Sattel: Scape Active 8 schwarz 

Steuersatz: FSA No.10 semi-integrated,1 1/8 Zoll

Vorbau: Cube Performance Pro / 31.8 mm

Umwerfer: Shimano Altus FD-M310, Top Swing, 34.9mm


----------



## AimSl (3. Juni 2016)

Andere Gabel , Mäntel, Kassette,  Kette, Antrieb, Pedale und dem nächst  von 160er auf 180er Scheiben


----------



## AimSl (3. Juni 2016)

Und andre Ventilkappen von Plastik auf Aluminium geändert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AimSl (9. April 2020)

Habe seid langen mal wieder mein Cube aim sl 26 2014 umgebaut habe jetz etwa 9000km mit ihm runter


----------



## trauchhaus (13. April 2020)

hurb2135 schrieb:


> Rahmen:
> Bauart: Hardtail
> 
> Materialtyp: Aluminium
> ...



Ganz ehrlich? Einfach mal fahren, wenn man so vom fahren angefixt ist, neues Rad kaufen an dem man nicht alles umbauen muss.


----------

